# Adventures in Running



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, yikes! Sorry to hear about the unexpected drama at the end of what should have been a perfect run!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm shocked, I can't imagine being there! Not to get gory, but did the dog make it? As you all know my little Isabel was killed by a loose Pitt Bull. I sure wish that one would have been stopped by any means possible. I'm sorry for the dog, of course, but glad your poodles weren't injured!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That is both terrible and -- as I'm sure everyone on the forum who has experienced an attack from an off leash dog will attest -- a bit of providence.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, considering the fact that Ive had Lou be attacked by 2 dogs when she was 4 months old, I am soooo glad your poodles are ok!! And I'm angry at the lab owner but also feel sad for him, he made a costly mistake


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah talk about mixed feelings, you are all very right. We went back after we put the girls inside because I couldn't get the picture of the dog bouncing off the van out of my mind, and they were preparing to take him to the vet. He had a compound fracture of his leg, we knew that (because the bone was sticking out). I wanted to check his pupils but he was too agitated to let me get close. I hope he's okay, I couldn't imagine how I'd feel if that was one of my dogs


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg!! I cant stand seeing dogs suffer! One tine when i went to see a customer and they opened the door this huge labrador fought the owner so hard to go outside and came out and started jumping around! The house was right on the highway the dog took off so fast across the hwy and got hit hard by a svu!! He was unconscious imnediately and twitching with his tongue out, i freaked out and they told me it wasnt my fault but that I should leave because their daughter would be home any minute and she would want to blame someone. To this day I feel sick when I think about it :-( I worry so much about Lou, she is never off leash and I practice the "come" command daily but I live in constant fear just cause.. Im weird that way...
So sad, hope this guy's dog recovers well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh poor Lou, that's even worse than my story!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks dear, 
it's always horrible to see poor animals suffer... I hope we dont ever have to witness it again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

